# required a cpu within 7k-8k



## viper_in_blood (Jan 26, 2013)

guys i need a suggestion for a cpu thts is proccy +  mobo + ram within 7k-8k. since i hv psu with a 400watt smps plz provide suggestion keeping in mind tht smps.. 
also the basic purpose will some office work as well as movie watching and stuff.... but no gaming. 
also the pc will be running 24 * 7 so the mobo and the proccy should hold the line... rest all other components as hdd, dvd writer and lcd is with me..... 
since i m located in fbd will be getting the system assembled in delhi(nehru place) so suggest the cpu keeping tht in mind...


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 26, 2013)

Get: 
* Intel PDC G630 -- 3.2k 
* Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H -- 3.2k 
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 Value RAM -- 1.2k 
Total ---- 7.6k 

To run PC 24*7 not only the processor and motherboard are important but PSU plays a major role too. Local PSU wont be able to power your 24*7 IMO. Even if they do, it will cost in high electricity bills as they have very poor efficiency. 
So, get a good PSU like Corsair CX-430v2 for 2.5k. Or atleast get Corsair VS-350 for around 1.7k to be on the safer side.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks bro for ur quick reply..... will go for looking for these components on monday or latest by the end of next week.... any idea which shop i can get all three....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2013)

Get intel g645@ 2.9ghz at same price of g630@ 2.7ghz

You can get these three at flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yup, G645 would be a better option. 
And in Nehru Place, Delhi there are plenty of shops. You can easily get over there. 
Some shops that I am aware of are SMC International, Cost2Cost, Computer Empire etc.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jan 26, 2013)

grt wud be going in for the afforsaid components on monday.... as such i never tried cost2cost but yes hv gone to computerempire... still will chk the prices... also do these shops hv assembler who can assemble the system.... i can carry the damm cpu on my bike... but carrying it to the induvidual shops is a pain in the a**...


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jan 26, 2013)

hv ordered the combo of the mobo + proccy on flipkart for 6.9k and 4gb ddr3 for 1391 bucks.... the total going for 8.3k..... lets hope everything to be gud as of now...


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2013)

viper_in_blood said:


> hv ordered the combo of the mobo + proccy on flipkart for 6.9k and 4gb ddr3 for 1391 bucks.... the total going for 8.3k..... lets hope everything to be gud as of now...



Flipkart? You didn't have any other better place to order from?


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jan 26, 2013)

atm i hv ordered frm flipkart... for the future can u suggest me better options whr i can get cod for any item...


----------



## Naxal (Jan 26, 2013)

viper_in_blood said:


> atm i hv ordered frm flipkart... for the future can u suggest me better options whr i can get cod for any item...



Compare to Kolkata local market, flipkart is around 10% costlier.. In some cases, even more


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dont worry buddy. You have ordered from FK with COD option na? 
If so, go and check the pricing on monday. If local pricing is less, get it locally and cancel fk's order. If not then accept the order.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jan 28, 2013)

got the system assembled at computer empire at nehru place..as such there was a difference on abt 700 bucks in the flipkart price and the shop price...so cancelled the flipkart mobo + pc combo.......but the ram price was exact....kingston 4gb ddr3 was 1390 on the shop as well as on flipkart......still m grateful atleast i got a much needed  help from u guys to make my system..thanks a lot guys .....


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats buddy. 
Post the price and pics too.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

viper_in_blood said:


> got the system assembled at computer empire at nehru place..as such there was a difference on abt 700 bucks in the flipkart price and the shop price...so cancelled the flipkart mobo + pc combo.......but the ram price was exact....kingston 4gb ddr3 was 1390 on the shop as well as on flipkart......still m grateful atleast i got a much needed  help from u guys to make my system..thanks a lot guys .....



Congrats!!! Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2013)

Naxal said:


> Compare to Kolkata local market, flipkart is around 10% costlier.. In some cases, even more



and in some cases 10% less  recently bought some coolng products with cashback ie discount option but as usually after buying FK has removed the discount.

BTW, congrats Op for his new rig.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^ Examples please.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jan 29, 2013)

price total for the cpu + mobo + psu came to be 6190 + 380 = 6570 ,the ram costed 1390 so total went to 6570 + 1390 = 7960/- the other items as cabinet ,hdds and dvd writers were there from the older stuff......as such i m looking for pci express 4 port extender(found on ebay the price was 1550/-)....still if any one one willing to sell let me knw.....


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> ^^^ Examples please.



CM 90CFM LED fan Rs. 465 from FK with discount but local shops ( Chadni ) selling it for Rs. 490 at-least - checked on 9th jan.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jan 30, 2013)

mods can close the thread.....thanks a lot again guys for helping me out.....


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> CM 90CFM LED fan Rs. 465 from FK with discount but local shops ( Chadni ) selling it for Rs. 490 at-least - checked on 9th jan.



Are they even available at Chandni?  Which shop?
Cause, good fans are very hard to get at a descent price in Chandni. Md computers keep some fans but charge outrageous amount for it.


----------

